# Avg



## Crowe (Mar 4, 2008)

I have been trying to install AVG for a while and keep getting the same error....can anyone help me.



> Local machine: installation failed
> Installation:
> Error: Action failed for file avgmfx86.sys: starting service....
> Error 0x80070002


----------



## TheShadowFl (Feb 12, 2008)

Crowe said:


> I have been trying to install AVG for a while and keep getting the same error....can anyone help me.


What machine? What OS? Etc, Etc, Etc.

Always shut down all running programs before trying to install anything like AVG. If you already have an AV program, uninstall it before trying to install AVG.

If still having problems after doing that..... RE-Download AVG 7.5 FREE and try the install again.

I install AVG 7.5 FREE for all my customers, from my Utilities CD and NEVER have any problems. (but I know for certain the downloaded file is GOOD)

Good Luck,

The Shadow


----------



## Crowe (Mar 4, 2008)

Windows Vista Home. HP pavilion dv9000 series. I have done everything you mentioned but still getting the same error.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

@Crowe 

Are you right clicking the installation file, and then choosing Run As Administrator?


----------



## Crowe (Mar 4, 2008)

yes I have done that and received the same error.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you have any other protection software installed, then try disabling them before trying to install avg.


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Crowe, I hope you have solved your problem but if you haven't maybe this link will http://forum.grisoft.cz/freeforum/list.php?2.


----------



## TheShadowFl (Feb 12, 2008)

Quizme1220,
I love your selection of Security Software.:heartlove

I use all of them.
I add "Trojan Hunter" a retail program,
and a new Freebie, "Hazard Shield".

I wish everyone used the same programs. We'd seldom if ever hear of someone complaining about being 'Infected' .

Cheers Mate!
The Shadow


----------

